# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuin kalenteria kuvaisi...

## Waltsu

12.9. kävin kuvaamassa mm. Turjanpuiston pysäkin, jossa linjat 9 ja 12 on lueteltu väärinpäin. Kuinka ollakaan, paikalle saapui molempien linjojen autot peräkanaa - ja juuri tuossa järjestyksessä!

Päivän kuvakooste täällä.

----------


## tkunnas

Näköjään Turussa osataan samanlainen Expressbussivärityksen raiskaaminen kuin Kemissä - bussi kuvassa http://rvleino.pp.fi/kuvat/050912/vai_43.html on hyvin samannäköinen kuin muuan Velj. Salmelan bussi.

Surullista kun raha ei riitä kunnolliseen maalaukseen.

----------

